
Ask HN: What are the best linux based laptops for developers? Macbook Pro? - h43k3r
1. Can you live without proper function keys on new Macbook Pro.
2. How good is Thinkpad lineup ?<p>Reviews are welcome.
======
navinsylvester
Dell XPS developer edition with Ubuntu has good reviews.

------
matlk
I just picked up an Asus Q505UA. The build quality is great and everything
works on Ubuntu save for the fingerprint scanner.

